# Rocky Mountain Slayer, was kann man mit anstellen?



## Franziskus (16. August 2008)

Hallo, habe mir eben ein gebrauchten Rocky Rhamen gekauft  hat ne kleine Delle um UNterrohr, denke aber das ist nicht weiter tragisch... der PReis war auf jedenfall gigantisch (650 Euro)....

Meine Frage, ich fahr Enduro, droppe bis ca. 2m. (1,5m ins Flatt... ansonsten Bikepark). 

Die Frage kommt zwar bissl spät, aber was kann das Slayer denn so? bin eben das 16,5" Probefahren und das fühlte sich auf anhieb so gut an das ich bei dem 18 " zugeschlagen habe (bin 185)

also Bikepark ja oder Nein, droppen (leicht) ja oder nein

danke euch! 

Ach ja. hat wer Erfahrungen mit dem Fox Dämpfer, ist der gut oder kann oder sollte man den gegen Stahlfeder tauschen? danke


----------



## michaellindner (16. August 2008)

Hallo Franziskus,
falls du dir ein New Slayer aus dem Jahr 2006 oder 2007 gekauft hast, dann lies hier mal den "New-Slayer-Thread". Musst dir etwas Zeit dazu lassen, aber du wirst feststellen, dass es für deinen Einsatzweck nicht das richtige Bike ist. Hab meins mittlerweile öfter beim Händler als unterm Hintern und sie kriegens nicht auf die Reihe.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franziskus (17. August 2008)

Oh Oh, ja ist ein eines aus dem Jahr 2006 glaube ich.... das hört sich nicht gut an! hab mich auf eins drauf gesetzt und gleich wohl gefühlt. hab ein Fatmodul FR01 momentan... bis dato ein EC01 von Fatmodul... also dachte schon das das slayer alles mitmacht was das Fatmodul auch schafft... nich das ich es wieder abgeben muss! danke mfg


----------



## neikless (17. August 2008)

zu den div. slayer modellen gibts ja wohl genügend freds .... wer 1,5 oder überhaupt ins flat dropt sollte am besten das fahradfahren aufgeben ! wenns eins von den angesprochenen new slayers ist die probleme machen erklärt das wohl auch den preis!
sonst cooles bike und da geht schon einiges mit ! (entsprechend aufgebaut)


----------



## hangman (17. August 2008)

was man mit nem bike (rahmen) so alles anstellen kann, hängt zum sehr großen teil von fahrstil (sauber oder muß das bike die ganze arbeit machen) und vom setup (korrekt eingestellte und funktionoerende dämpfer) ab.

davon abgesehen würde ich mir für den von dir vorgesehen zweck keinen rahmen mit delle holen. außer der hersteller gibt dir nach begutachtung eine unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann!!!).

zu rocky kann ich gar nix sagen, sowas kann ich mir nicht leisten...

und was die 1,5 drops ins flat betrifft: laß es! deine menisken werden es dir danken!


----------



## Franziskus (17. August 2008)

Also bis dato bin ich das EC01 von Fatmodul gefahren, und das hat alles mitgemacht... ohne Bedenken, mir hat es auch nicht geschadet...

Eben hab ich aber das Problem gelsen, das die wohl so ziehmlich alle einen Konstruktionsfehler haben :-( da sieht die sache dann auch schon anders aus!

so wird das wohl nix mit dem Rahmen. Schade


----------



## exto (21. August 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> .... wer 1,5 oder überhaupt ins flat dropt sollte am besten das fahradfahren aufgeben !



Baust du dir ne Landung,wenn du an ner entsprechenden Stelle vorbei kommst???


----------



## neikless (22. August 2008)

klar nimmt man im eifer des gefechts auch mal ne kante oder ähliches mit , manche nennen das dann drop, vom dem aus es 1,5 m runter in eine flache landung , ins so genannte flat, geht , oder man kommt mal zu kurz/weit etc. aber das sind eben ünglückliche zufälle oder unfälle ... wer absichtlich dies tut tut mir leid , sicherlich steckt das bike sowas auch mal weg !
werde im Sep. mit meinen SlayerSXC in Whistler auf den trails und im BikePark unterwegs sein mal sehen wie es sich da so schlägt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. August 2008)

Hi,
mit dem SLayer kann man ganz schön viel anstellen.
Meins hat ja jetzt 9 Tage Portes du Soleil überlebt.
Es wurde auch recht hart drangenommen. Bisher keine Probleme festgestellt.

Der Wade läst es mit einem SXC und Carbonstrebe ja auch ordentlich krachen  hätte ich auch nicht gedacht aber.....

Geoff Gulevich rockte mit nem SXC den Noth Shore

@neikless
oh ich glaube die wirst ne menge Spaß haben


----------



## freerider123 (31. Dezember 2008)

hey Leute ich hab mir auch neulich erst en Rocky Mountain Rahmen gekauft...den wollt ich jetzt aufbaun und mal versuchen kleine drops und kicker zu springen wird das gehn...?! ( sind keine 1,5 sprünge) reicht das den dafür ?! 
LG.


----------



## neikless (1. Januar 2009)

ja mein slayer hat sich sogar in whistler ganz gut gemacht ... nur die achse ist mal (2x) gebrochen /hauptlager hinterbau ... hab das teil aber auch nicht geschont und bin damit alles gefahren was ich zuvor auch mit bigbike gefahren bin eben mit weniger reserven und nicht ganz so kompromisslos ... man muss etwas bewusster/selbst aktiver fahren 
sauber und gezielt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (2. Januar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> klar nimmt man im eifer des gefechts auch mal ne kante oder ähliches mit , manche nennen das dann drop, vom dem aus es 1,5 m runter in eine flache landung , ins so genannte flat, geht , oder man kommt mal zu kurz/weit etc. aber das sind eben ünglückliche zufälle oder unfälle ... wer absichtlich dies tut tut mir leid , sicherlich steckt das bike sowas auch mal weg !
> werde im Sep. mit meinen SlayerSXC in Whistler auf den trails und im BikePark unterwegs sein mal sehen wie es sich da so schlägt



also so 1,5 mach ich ständi zwar nicht mitm slayer aber mitm switch03 und des geht super ;-) wenn nen bike bei sowas kaputt geht dann muss es schon ein cc bike sein aber mitm slayer würd ich nicht aus 1,5 ins flat springen ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2009)

Die Delle im Unterrohr ist nicht schlimm wenn keine tiefe Kerbe entstanden ist.
Das Rohr ist auf Zug belastet, sollte also nicht knicken.

Droppen/ plumsen ins flat  hat nichts mit dem bike zun tun sondern mit dem fahrstil.
Ist nur im notfall nötig, hat aber meiner meinung nach nix mit biken zu tun.


----------



## proshooto (24. Januar 2009)

flatdrops sind für jedes bike ********....


----------



## Switch-Rider (25. Januar 2009)

was haben nur immer alle gegen flatdrops nur weil die anspruchs voller sind für material und fahrkönnen


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Januar 2009)

fahrtechnik?
höchstens ansprüche ans material


----------



## Switch-Rider (25. Januar 2009)

ja in nem flatdrop landet man viel härter und ncht so schön weich wie mit landung wenn man ne landung hat dann spürt man eigentlich fast nichts und bei flatdrops sieht des anders aus da bekommt man nen ordentlichen schlag ab und es kann auch mal sein das der dämpfer einen wieder rauskickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (25. Januar 2009)

Rebound


----------



## Der Toni (25. Januar 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> ja in nem flatdrop landet man viel härter und ncht so schön weich wie mit landung wenn man ne landung hat dann spürt man eigentlich fast nichts und bei flatdrops sieht des anders aus da bekommt man nen ordentlichen schlag ab und es kann auch mal sein das der dämpfer einen wieder rauskickt



sagmalwarumbenutztdueigentlichnochimmerdieleertaste


----------



## Switch-Rider (25. Januar 2009)

weil du sie auch mal benutzen solltest was gibts immer an meiner schreibweise auszusetzen


----------



## Der Toni (25. Januar 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> weil du sie auch mal benutzen solltest was gibts immer an meiner schreibweise auszusetzen


----------



## bernd_spiegel (25. Januar 2009)

darf ich vorstellen:  . , ! ?


----------

